# Advice on selling wrecked '88



## iamntbatman (Apr 22, 2009)

In the short time that I had it, I loved my Z. However a steep descent, wet forest road and sharp turn combined one fateful afternoon lately and the front left corner of the car became very close friends with a very large tree.

The front left fender is bashed up pretty good. The lower control arm is quite bent (bent straight back about 2-3"). The sway bar was pushed back quite violently so bent up the frame where the bar goes through. The tie rod that goes from the wheel assembly up toward the front of the frame snapped where it bolts to the wheel assembly. The wheel seems fine and the wheel assembly looks to be in good shape, but that whole left front end definitely needs rebuilding and the frame is crumpled a bit in the area surrounding the hole where the sway bar passes through.

Other than that, the car is in good shape. Some minor electrical gremlins (in-dash oil pressure gauge never worked right, even after replacing the oil sending unit, so I rigged up an oil line to a manual gauge that I have sitting in the ash tray). Fuel gauge has never really worked properly. It's an N/A with about 90k miles. Engine is good. Transmission is good. Body is in great shape other than the bashed-up fender obviously - no rust. Clutch master cylinder was replaced recently, brakes were completely redone, new Bridgestone Potenzas with maybe 6-700 miles on them. Interior is in good shape, especially the leather.

I really wish I could afford to fix the car and keep it around, but I really can't swing the repairs (the frame fix especially) and it's really not a practical car for me anymore as I really need more than two seats. As much as I'd love to keep it around, I think it's time to let her go.

So the burning question: what's something like this worth? Are people typically interested in cars with frame damage to straighten them out? I imagine someone with access to a frame puller might be able to fix this car up for not a whole ton of money and have a sweet ride. But, more likely I'm looking at selling this as a parts car, right? What's a good place to start? Most of the cars I see offered on eBay, etc. don't go for much if they've got significantly more miles/rougher bodies/interiors than mine, but clean cars seem quite pricey.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Z31s don't pull much money, especially a wrecked NA. Part it out if you want to see any real money. They just aren't really worth fixing in that condition.

Where are you located? I may be interested in the differential if you're somewhere near Ohio.


----------

